# New Holland throttle problems



## ryon1981 (Sep 16, 2016)

This is my first post here, thanks in advance for your time and any feedback.

I am having issues with the throttle on my new holland tractor. First, the throttle wouldn't fully throttle down unless I quickly move the throttle back and forth multiple times. Next while shredding pasture the throttle just randomly slowed down by 500 rpm's and would not return to the desired rpm's when the throttle was moved back but would go down further. When I continued mowing with the lower rpm's it would randomly regain rpm's for short periods and then return to the lower levels. Any thoughts what the problem is? Is this a do it yourself fix or should I take it back to a dealership for repair.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ryon1981. 

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

We need your tractor model and if it is a gasser or diesel.


----------



## ryon1981 (Sep 16, 2016)

It's a New Holland 5610, Diesel. 

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

ryon,

Sounds like a governor problem in your injection pump. I have forwarded a copy of your post to a buddy of mine who is an expert on injection pumps. Please wait for his response.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

ryon,

Below is the response from my buddy:
________________________________________________________

"*Depends on which pump he has.. Inline Simms.. or rotary CAV..

IF its the inline Simms, he can remove the side cover, and clean the rust and crap out of it w/ brake kleen. 
And make sure the rack moves back and forth..
Drain the oil and rust, using the drain plug on the bottom and refill to the full plug on the side .. repeat the procedure several times.. after running a few minutes..
________________________________________________________

IF its the CAV.. its probably a stuck/sticking metering valve.. you know the procedure for that.. remove the top cover..

Either way, its rust/contamination in the system..
On the CAV, its time to drain/clean the tank and change the filters..
On the Simms, the lube oil is self contained and it time for more maintenance and regular oil changes.."*
_______________________________________________

Before you do anything to your injection pump, clean the pump and surrounding area thoroughly. One spec of dirt cause you major headaches.

Let me know which injection pump you have. If its a CAV, I will expand on the procedure.


----------



## ryon1981 (Sep 16, 2016)

Update: now the rpm's are rapidly moving up and down and the tractor is dying after about 15 seconds everytime. Gonna call a shop to come pick it up and fix it, need it fixed quickly to move hay off the field and finish shredding so I'm not going to attempt to fix it myself. Thanks so much for the detailed feedback. I will make sure and post after it is fixed and the mechanic tells me what the problem was so someone with a similar problem may benefit. 

Thanks again,


----------



## João Bento (Sep 10, 2020)

ryon1981 said:


> Update: now the rpm's are rapidly moving up and down and the tractor is dying after about 15 seconds everytime. Gonna call a shop to come pick it up and fix it, need it fixed quickly to move hay off the field and finish shredding so I'm not going to attempt to fix it myself. Thanks so much for the detailed feedback. I will make sure and post after it is fixed and the mechanic tells me what the problem was so someone with a similar problem may benefit.
> 
> Thanks again,


Hello friend. How did go ?


----------



## Triple c farm (Apr 3, 2021)

sixbales said:


> ryon,
> 
> Below is the response from my buddy:
> *____*
> ...


I have a new Holland lb110b backhoe, it quit like running out of fuel, put fuel in it wouldn’t run, change fuel filter was full of crap, now it will start on Esther and run but at 2200 rpm’s, no throttle, so I guess like you said it sucked all that crap in the injector pump, does it have a filter in the injector pump, do I just take the bolts out of the top and flush it out, this is a nice sight, good info. Thanks so much, thought I was going to half to send pump off, still might.


----------



## Triple c farm (Apr 3, 2021)

Triple c farm said:


> I have a new Holland lb110b backhoe, it quit like running out of fuel, put fuel in it wouldn’t run, change fuel filter was full of crap, now it will start on Esther and run but at 2200 rpm’s, no throttle, so I guess like you said it sucked all that crap in the injector pump, does it have a filter in the injector pump, do I just take the bolts out of the top and flush it out, this is a nice sight, good info. Thanks so much, thought I was going to half to send pump off, still might.


It is cav pump


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Take the top off..pay attention to what holes the spring is in..
Free up the metering valve ..
Or send it to me and I’ll go thru it..


----------

